# I dont have a clue what type of website i need



## AliDec (Sep 26, 2010)

Hi all, basically we are looking to set up a website for selling our t shirts but we dont know where to start. Could we get some tips please


----------



## themountain (Jul 4, 2011)

You need to give a little bit more info. Do you want to offer online customization, are you a contract printer, are you a brand, multiple brands? 

Can you give us some background and then we can try and point you in the right direction?


----------



## AliDec (Sep 26, 2010)

Hi
We are currently looking to sell stag/hen party t shirts, special occasions like birthdays,anniversaries or just a one off tee, of which we have out own designs, and the customer can also choose what they want on (picture or writing). We will also want a section of the website to sell our own designs for every day wear for men, women, and kids using fruit of the loom and, gildan and B&C tees.


----------



## dougie54 (Jul 28, 2010)

Go look at Inksoft.com and look at their website that you can build and customized to your taste. It's a nice program. We like it.


----------



## themountain (Jul 4, 2011)

Yeah, Dougie is pointing you in the right direction. I've tried almost every customization program out there over the years and I'm setting up inksoft at the moment for our custom program. A bit expensive to start up, time consuming to set up if you have a large product line, but it's definitely built by t-shirt pros for t-shirt pros.


----------



## acca (Jun 25, 2006)

We really like inksoft also. Having tried many online design programs, we find inksoft to be the most mature, most feature packed software.

One of the more underrated feature is the ability to get online instant quotes using either digital or screen printing. It will automatically switch from digital to screen printing depending on quantities and amount of colors used. We use this everyday to send customers instant price estimation without having to do repetitive calculations.

Another very powerful feature is vectored artwork integration. This is an indispensable option which allows one the ability to upload .svg files, change colors within the designer, download and print. No need to worry about resolution and file size.

Inksoft is constantly adding improvements and or features to their product. Just recently they've added 2000 more free clipart and given the end user the ability to download inksoft artwork for free.

One change I would like to see happen is how a pocket sized print is the same cost as a full print. There should be a different price structure for a small print vs a large one.


----------



## evolvebranding (Mar 30, 2011)

Hi i am setting up a site for ridge workwear, uses an robust ecommerce software called magento.
it also has a 3d plugin which can revole the tees and allows customers to add there own designs.
We run this as a monthly payment plan for t-shirt sellers online. drop me a mail and can give further info.
rob.steele[USER=137245]@evolvebranding[/USER].co.uk


----------

